# Camping on the Au Sable



## kmmarlow01 (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi everyone- I'm new to fly fishing, but I've spent a lot of time getting to know the basics. I just bought a beginner's combo from Cabela's. (8'6" 2 piece, "Prestige" reel w/6 wt. line). I'm hoping to wet the line for the first tome up in the Au Sable, looking for some trout. I need some recommendations on good campgrounds. (That means ones likely to have spaces and within reasonable distance from the river!) I'd like to head up there sometime around the second week of May. Any help you all can provide is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Kmmarlow01, you'll get many more responses if you post your question on the 'Camping/Sightseeing/Tourism' boards....I think there are already some similar threads going.
Welcome to the site, and good luck!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey Welcome

I started a thread in the Camping Forum under River-side camping. There are numerous suggestions, with a few on the Au Sable. 
For rustic camping, with fishing on the premises, try the campground at Parmalee Bridge. It's just north of Luzerne. About 1/2 mile upstream of there, I lost the rainbow of a lifetime.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Here are some sites that I have camped at or visited. Not sure if they get filled up in the summer. I camped on a weekend last October and it was almost deserted. These are rustic campgrounds, no running water, electricity, etc. There are outhouses, though.

These are Michigan State Forest campgrounds, and as far as I know they are first-come first-served with no reservations taken. 

The sites are a very short walk from the river.

Burton's Landing
12 sites, canoeing, fishing on Au Sable River, canoe access
4.5 miles E. of Grayling via M-72 & Burton's Landing Rd.

Keystone Landing
18 sites, canoeing, fishing, on Au Sable River, canoe access
6 miles E. of Grayling via M-72 & Keystone Landing Rd.

Canoe Harbor
44 sites, canoeing, fishing on Au Sable S. Branch, 10 canoe group campsites, Mason Tract Pathway
14 miles SE. of Grayling via M-72


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Jackson Hole Campground is a good spot not many campers and the river is with in a 100 yds of most campsites.Located on F-97.I fish that section alot because i am with in 2 miles of it so i can fill you in on hatch activities


----------

